# Timer bei Programmende beenden



## Piwi (12. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich starte in einem Programm automatisch einen Timer, der alle 10 Sekunden neue Bilder erzeugt und diese in einem Ordner abspeichert.

Problem: Wenn ich in Eclipse das Programm über die Konsole (rotes Quadrat) beende, läuft der Timer munter weiter und erschafft weiter Bilder. Ich muss den entsprechenden Prozess dann immer mühselig über den TaskManager beenden.

Frage: Wie schaffe ich es nun, dass der Timer-Thread auch mit Programmende automatisch beendet wird?

Codeschnipsel:



```
public void startTimer(Graphics2D g) {
	long delay = 1000*10;
	WriteTask wt = new WriteTask(this, g);
	Timer t = new Timer();
	t.schedule(wt, 0, delay);
}
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## angelchr (12. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

hast du die default close operation gesetzt? Könnte daran liegen.

```
myFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```


----------



## Piwi (12. Aug 2009)

Ich arbeite ohne UI. Also keine Frames oder ähnliches...


----------



## SlaterB (12. Aug 2009)

hast du ein vollständiges Testprogramm?
mit einem Dummy-Timer, der nur Zeit verbraucht, nicht unbedingt irgendwas gefährliches macht,

ich hatte mit dem roten Knopf bisher keine Probleme, schließt wirklich alles,

auch sollte nur bei Timern/ Threads nur ein Eintrag pro Programm im TaskManager zu sehen sein,
wieviele sind es bei dir vor/ nach dem roten Knopf? schließt der wenigstens eins/ ein paar davon oder passiert gar nix?


----------



## Piwi (13. Aug 2009)

Also ich habe nach dem Start zwei Prozesse laufen: "javaw.exe" und "java.exe". Nach dem Beenden über das rote Quadart in Eclipse schließt sich "javaw.exe" automatisch. "java.exe" läuft weiter und muss immer manuell beendet werden.

Es gibt beim Timer die Methode cancel(). Vielleicht hilft es, diese aufzurufen. Aber ich weiß leider nicht, wie man an das Ergeignis herankommt, wenn das rote Quadrat eben gedrückt wird.

Unten mal ein Programm, das nichts weiter tut als einen Timer zu starten, der alle 10 Sekunden das TimerTask tt (welches auch nichts tut) ausführt.


```
public void startTimer() {
    long delay = 1000*10;
    TimerTask tt = new TimerTask();
    Timer t = new Timer();
    t.schedule(tt, 0, delay);
}

public static void main(String args[]) {
    startTimer();
}
```


----------



## Michael... (13. Aug 2009)

Piwi hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe nach dem Start zwei Prozesse laufen: "javaw.exe" und "java.exe".


 Woher kommt denn der zweite Prozess?

Wenn man Dein Bsp. so umschreibt, dass es funktioniert wird beim Beenden in Ecplise auch der Timer Thread mit beendet.


----------



## Piwi (13. Aug 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass der zweite Prozess zu dem TimeerThread gehört... Weil der Timer bei mir erst aufhört zu arbeiten, wenn ich den Prozess auch beende...


----------



## Michael... (13. Aug 2009)

Der zweite Prozess muss irgendwie gestartet werden, und das passiert normaler weise nicht durch starten eines Timers. Poste doch mal Dein Programm - aufs wesentliche gekürzt.


----------



## Piwi (13. Aug 2009)

Ok, also hier die wesentlichen Teile:

Die Klasse WriteTask:


```
public class WriteTask extends TimerTask {
	
	AwarenessImage ai;
	Graphics2D g;
	public String path_tree_withered = "build/pics/withered150_200.gif";
	public String path_flower_withered = "build/pics/flower_withered.gif";
	File file_tree_withered;
	File file_flower_withered;
	int count = 0;
	
	public WriteTask(AwarenessImage awarenessImage, Graphics2D graphics) {
		super();
		ai = awarenessImage;
		g = graphics;
		file_tree_withered = new File(path_tree_withered);
		file_flower_withered = new File(path_flower_withered);
	}

	public void run() {
		
		try {
			ai.wither(g, path_flower_withered, path_tree_withered);
			ImageIO.write(ai, "png", new File("build/pics/awarenessimage/ai" + count + ".png"));
			count++;
		}
		catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Schreiben des Bildes!");
		}
	}
}
```

Die Klasse AwarenessImage (hier wird das Bild erzeugt, welches der Timer letztendlich mithilfe des WriteTasks abspeichert)


```
public class AwarenessImage extends BufferedImage {

        public String elvinURI;
	
	public ArrayList<BildimBild> bilder;
	
	public AwarenessImage() {
		super(800, 600, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
		init();
		createBild();
	}
	
	public AwarenessImage(int w, int h, int type) {
		super(w,h,type);
		init();
		createBild();
	}
	
	public void init() {
		bilder = new ArrayList<BildimBild>();
                elvinURI = System.getProperty("elvin", "elvin://127.0.0.1");
	}
	
	public void startTimer(Graphics2D g) {
		long delay = 1000*10;
		WriteTask wt = new WriteTask(this, g);
		Timer t = new Timer();
		t.schedule(wt, 0, delay);
	}
	
	public void createBild() {
		
		final Graphics2D g = this.createGraphics();
		g.setColor(new Color(0, 92, 15));
		g.fillRect(0, 0, 800, 600);
		
		try {
			Elvin elvin = new Elvin(elvinURI);
			elvin.closeOnExit();
                        startTimer(g);
                        Subscription s1 = elvin.subscribe("group == 'awareness' && eventsubtype == 'create'");
                        Subscription s2 = elvin.subscribe("group == 'awareness' && eventsubtype == 'delete'");
                        Subscription s3 = elvin.subscribe("group == 'awareness' && eventsubtype == 'update'");
            
                        s1.addListener(new CreateEventListener(this, g));
                        s2.addListener(new DeleteEventListener(this, g));
                        s3.addListener(new UpdateEventListener(this, g));
                    }
                    catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Herstellen der Verbindung!");
		}
		


	}
	
	public void wither(Graphics2D g, String s1, String s2) {
		
		Iterator<BildimBild> it = bilder.iterator();	
		while (it.hasNext()) {
			BildimBild bib = (BildimBild) it.next();
			long old_time = bib.getTime();
			long now_time = new Date().getTime();
			if (now_time - old_time > 30000) {
				int[] pos = bib.getPosition();
				g.setColor(new Color(0, 92, 15));
				g.fillRect(pos[0], pos[1], pos[2], pos[3]);
				if(bib.isFile())
					bib.setImage(s1);
				else
					bib.setImage(s2);
				bib.rescale();
				g.drawImage(bib.getImage(), pos[0], pos[1], null);
			}
			
		}
```

Gestartet wird in folgender Klasse:


```
public class AwarenessImageCreator {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		AwarenessImage ai = new AwarenessImage();
	}

}
```


----------



## Dissi (13. Aug 2009)

Schau mal in deinem JDK ordner/bin, da gibts "jvisualvm".

Damit kannst du alle offenen Java Anwendungen monitoren und sehen, welche Threads laufen etc.


----------



## Piwi (5. Okt 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Der zweite Prozess muss irgendwie gestartet werden, und das passiert normaler weise nicht durch starten eines Timers. Poste doch mal Dein Programm - aufs wesentliche gekürzt.



So, ich habe jetzt mal den Timer durch einen Thread ersetzt, der alle zehn Sekunden das macht, was vorher der Timer gemacht hat. Das Problem bleibt dennoch bestehen: Nach dem Beenden über das rote Quadrat arbeitet mein Thread munter weiter...

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich über Ant zwei Targets ausführe und er beim Beenden über das rote Quadrat nur eines davon beendet? Wie komme ich dann an das zweite ran, damit die JVM samt des Threads endlich auch beendet wird?


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Hast du den Timer/Thread als Deamon gestartet?


----------



## Piwi (5. Okt 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hast du den Timer/Thread als Deamon gestartet?



Nein. Die isDaemon()-Abfrage liefert false.


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

Piwi hat gesagt.:


> Nein. Die isDaemon()-Abfrage liefert false.


Natürlich tut sie das solange du sie beim instanziieren nicht auf true setzt.

Solange Threads laufen die *keine* Deamons sind, hält die VM nicht an 
Gilt für Timer & Threads.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2009)

sollte dennoch den roten Button von Eclipse nicht aufhalten, 
falls mehrere Programme gestartet wurden, darf man auch ruhig mehrmals klicken


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> sollte dennoch den roten Button von Eclipse nicht aufhalten,
> falls mehrere Programme gestartet wurden, darf man auch ruhig mehrmals klicken


Doch 

Denn der Stoppt nur den Thread von dem er weiss, also den, den er/Eclipse gestartet hat.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2009)

nach google-Suchen funktionieren ShutdownHook nicht, 
Is it possible for Eclipse to terminate gently instead of using SIGKILL? - Stack Overflow
How to send a kill signal from Eclipse?

aber dass Threads weiterlaufen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört oder erlebt,
gibts da empirischen Nachweise oder Dokumentation?

wenn ich ein Testprogramm wie

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        for (int i = 0; i < 3; i++)
        {
            final int finalI = i + 1;
            Runnable r = new Runnable()
                {
                    public void run()
                    {
                        try
                        {
                            Thread.sleep(finalI * finalI * 1000);
                            System.out.println("dran " + finalI);
                            new File("aTest" + finalI + ".txt").createNewFile();
                        }
                        catch (Exception e)
                        {
                            e.printStackTrace();
                        }
                    }
                };
            new Thread(r).start();
        }
    }
}
```
laufen lasse, und nach 5 sec beende, dann werden die Dateien nach 1 + 4 sec erzeugt, nicht aber die des dritten Threads,
von Konsolenausgaben ganz zu schweigen,

in jedem Fall wird unter Windows nur ein java.exe-Prozess im TaskManager angezeigt und auch beendet wenn man den Button klickt,


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> aber dass Threads weiterlaufen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört oder erlebt,
> gibts da empirischen Nachweise oder Dokumentation?


Ja

Thread#setDaemon


> Marks this thread as either a daemon thread or a user thread. The Java Virtual Machine exits when the only threads running are all daemon threads.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2009)

??
was ist das denn für eine Aussage, es geht doch darum wie der Eclipse-rote-Button reagiert,
wie kann da Thread#setDaemon etwas aussagen?

wenn ich in meinem Beispiel die drei Threads als Daemon setze ist mit der main das Programm sofort beendet, keine Datei wird erzeugt,
ansonsten wie bisher: es werden Dateien erzeugt je nachdem wann man den Button drückt,
kein Thread läuft danach noch alleine weiter


----------



## Piwi (6. Okt 2009)

Leider haben obige Tipps nichts geholfen. Ich habe mir das Problem jetzt nochmal genau angeschaut. Ich führe über Ant zwei Targets aus, die natürlich unterschiedliche Main-Methoden aufrufen, also zwei Programme starten.

Beide Targets erzeugen jeweils zwei Prozesse "java.exe" und "javaw.exe". Der Rote Button terminiert nur einen der "javaw.exe" Prozesse, d.h. drei Stück laufen danach immer noch weiter und müssen von mir weiterhin manuell beendet werden...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2009)

erstaunlich dass der rote Button überhaupt mit einem der Targets verknüpft ist,
von Ant hattest du bis gestern nichts geschrieben,

wenn Eclipse ein Ant-Skript ausführt und das wer weiß was anstellt, wie soll Eclipse darüber die Kontrolle behalten?
so eng sind die beiden nicht verknüpft, zumindest standardmäpig nicht, vielleicht schreibt wer ein schlaueres Plugin für Eclipse
(alles nur Vermutungen, kenne die internen Eclipse-Details nicht)


auch aus einem der Java-Programme wirst du wenig Möglichkeiten haben,
auf andere parallel laufende Java-Programme Einfluss zu nehmen


ist es überhaupt dein Ziel, 2-4 parallele Programme zu starten?
poste doch bisschen mehr zum Sinn des ganzen,
die entscheidenen Ant-Passagen usw.


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ??
> was ist das denn für eine Aussage, es geht doch darum wie der Eclipse-rote-Button reagiert,
> wie kann da Thread#setDaemon etwas aussagen?
> 
> ...


Denk ich habe an dir vorbeigeredet SlaterB, das von mir erklärte Verhalten betrifft ndie Threads nur solange sie schlafen und hat natürlich nix mit dem Eclipse Debugger zu tun.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2009)

Debugger ist immer noch was anderes, es geht vom ersten Posting an nebenbei um den roten Button in der Eclipse-Konsole, 
der laufende Programme beendet


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2009)

Ich sag ja ich hab an dir vorbeigeredet


----------



## Piwi (6. Okt 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ist es überhaupt dein Ziel, 2-4 parallele Programme zu starten?



Nein, das ist es eigentlich nicht. Danke für diesen (eigentlich sehr offensichtlichen) Tipp. Brauche nun keine zwei Targets mehr, sondern starte das Programm nunmehr über ein Target. Aber das "Rote-Button-Problem" bleibt leider weiterhin bestehen.  Der zugehörige java.exe-Prozess schließt sich nicht nach dem Klicken auf den roten Button, wenn ich über Ant ausführe.

Starte ich das Programm direkt aus Eclipse heraus, hat sich das Problem jedoch erledigt. Zumindest mal ein Teilerfolg 

Hier das zugehörige Ant - Target:

```
<target name="FileSystemSensor" depends="compile">
	  <java fork="yes" classname="de.unibw.awareness.sensor.filesystem.system.FileSystemSensor" 
	            classpathref="exec.classpath" maxmemory="256m">
	  </java>
</target>
```


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2009)

> fork  	if enabled triggers the class execution in another VM (disabled by default)


Java Task

ist das nötig?


----------

